

HTC’s Peter Chou: We Don’t Pay Apple $6-$8 per Android Phone - ForFreedom
http://mashable.com/2012/11/20/htcs-peter-chou-we-dont-pay-apple-6-8-per-android-phone/

======
neya
I knew it the day these speculations began. I believe Apple could be paying
HTC more than what HTC is paying apple themselves, only because the number of
patents don't matter, but the quality of the patents do matter.

Even a judge once said[1] that Apple will have a hard time convincing everyone
that Apple doesn't infringe on two of HTC's patents, which is why I believe
this settlement occurred in the first place.

If you've used a HTC Android phone before, you'll realize they make some of
the market's amazing high-quality android phones. Unfortunately, their
financials aren't that great for some reason though.

[1][http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-06/htc-patents-
challen...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-06/htc-patents-challenged-
by-apple-probably-valid-judge-say.html)

~~~
diminish
HTC had a clear advantage 2-3 years ago but misplayed their leap by their
model naming confusion. After "Desire HD", (which I still own) I could not
recommend anything to my friends due to model naming confusion. Samsung was
clearer and you knew Galaxy S,2,3 was the flagship. HTC One series tries to
solve it but simply added more options and it seems to be too late. Even Sony
has a better chance moving forward, I bet.

~~~
ChuckMcM
This is one of the biggest issues in Android phones to date, there are several
names for every model phone based on market, carrier, and included feature
set. This confuses the hell out of consumers. Compared to the iOS phones which
go by a single name iPhone and a single capability moniker (3, 3G, 4, 4S, 5)
with an intuitive versioning scheme (bigger numbers are better, number +
letter is "better" than just "number") I noticed Google trying to do this with
the Nexus brand (although they have Nexus + size rather than
version/generation)

~~~
jsight
To be fair, the Nexus 4 is based on the size and the release number (it's the
fourth Nexus phone).

------
furyg3
It's an interesting public statement with no actual content.

Let's break it down:

* I think that these estimates are baseless

* and very, very wrong.

* It is a outrageous number

* I’m not going to comment anything on a specific number

* I believe we have a very, very happy settlement and a good ending

All of these things could be true if HTC was paying $20 per phone or $5.99.

------
neuspadrin
Is it bothering anyone else that the picture talking about paying Apple 6-8
bucks for Android has a Windows phone by HTC? Did they not notice the obvious
windows logo on the bottom of it? Really no one had a picture of an iPhone
next to an HTC Android phone?

------
batgaijin
Yeah, they are paying Microsoft for a Windows 8 phone license which then goes
unused so they don't get sued.

Like to use rounded edges? Want to use open source? Too bad.

[http://betanews.com/2011/09/28/microsoft-extracts-android-
ta...](http://betanews.com/2011/09/28/microsoft-extracts-android-tax-from-
samsung/)

